# Macbook air boot issues



## etilawe (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have a Macbook air that wont boot in anyway. When i try to boot from its internal hard drive it takes for ever (I tried stating it up over night to see if it will load by morning when I woke up and it was still loading) other method i used where to boot from usb flash drive and an external DVD-Rom which didn't work either. I was wondering if its possible to load Ubuntu completely on the mac with even having the mac-OS in it since i don't have a copy of a Mac installation CD or will i be able to have windows on it without mac-OS installed.

thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you tell us a little bit about what you mean won't boot in "any way"? do you get an error message? do you get just a blank screen? What version of Mac OS? Which Macbook Air is this?

Are you near an Apple Store? they will often load an OS for you for free if the machine is otherwise functional.


----------



## etilawe (Feb 22, 2013)

Good Day MartyF81 

Its a macbook air a1237 2008 edition a it got given to me for an offer that if i fix it i can have it. when i power it up it gets to apple logo the options I get when pres the OPTION button are connect to WiFi or boot from hard drive and it stays there and continues to load i even left for day and nothing happens. so i trey loading different Os from usb boot but nothing happens still. i don't have an apple store near me or a good internet connection to download the mac-OS and all i have is a Ubuntu or Windows disk.

t


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well it sounds to me like the OS is just corrupt... considering it shows the hard drive at all when you hold Option.

That model will run Snow Leopard... so you can actually order a DVD from Apple for like $20 for Snow Leopard http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC573Z/A/mac-os-x-106-snow-leopard 

After that you can update to LION which is the latest version your Mac is capable of running.... thought honestly I would stick with Snow Leopard.

As far as running Windows... you need to get Mac OS running to do that... at least easily.

Same pretty much goes for Ubuntu.

Any alternative OS is going to be easier with a working version of Mac OS running because most of the utilities to boot Windows or Linux start in Mac OS. I am sure there are probably ways to do at least Ubuntu directly.... but we can't really help you with that in this area.


----------

